# Mr. Preston



## Sharpie (Jun 13, 2010)

We found him this morning.  MP was only here 10 weeks, and only lived with us for 5 days. He was recovering from anemia and seemed to be fine-he had enough spunk to swat his sister when she got on his nerves. It doesn't make any sense...he was fine last night. I guess it was just his time to go.


----------



## Kattt (Dec 20, 2008)

Aww, how unexpected. So sorry to hear that you lost him so fast. Poor lil guy atback


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

SO sorry to hear of your loss!


----------



## Duchess (Dec 26, 2007)

Sorry to hear it, Sharpie. At least know that the 10 weeks he was with you, he was cared for and loved, which is what all our companions hope for.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Godspeed over the Bridge Mr. Preston. You were very loved in such a short period of time.

I am so sorry Sharpie. This must be so hard.


----------



## Sharpie (Jun 13, 2010)

Thanks for all the kind words. It really helps, along with Miss Meowzer (aka the fluffy queen of doom) keeping me busy! Always wanting to play.  Yesterday was kind of a blur, I just kinda was blank and empty like a robot when it came to him. Just didn't want to think about it and avoided it completely. We buried mp in the backyard. It didn't sink in until later when I was trying to sleep that he's not coming back.


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

So sorry for your loss - so heartbreaking...

Thank goodness you have Miss M - you can both share your sorrow and comfort to each other...

Fran


----------



## Duchess (Dec 26, 2007)

I'm exactly where you are, Sharpie. I seem to do o.k. until something happens that I'm used to my girl being there for and then I lose it.


----------



## LilRed (Jul 16, 2008)

Love is not bound by time. I am so sorry for your loss.
atback


----------



## Miso (Dec 5, 2009)

I'm sorry for your loss atback


----------

